# Installing a Lower parts kit for an AR-15



## Jim (Mar 12, 2012)

Awesome video especially for people like me that need a visual. I am about to start building one so this comes in handy.

[youtube]p6AZ1jxJGRM#![/youtube]


----------



## peabody (Jul 11, 2012)

I've built a slugg of ar-15s ... that was a good video.
tools is the secret to ARs ..buy the right tools and you can do anything.
Brownells and midwayusa have everything you'll need.
Im a retro builder ...i build Vietnam era clones. The 603 and a slew of slicksides. A1s.
1/12 twist pencil barrels. A1stocks. Triangular handguards.
lotta fun finding the correct parts.
Check out. ... www.retroblackrifle.com
Im a huge fan of the old slicksides.
Peabody


----------



## peabody (Jul 11, 2012)

P.s. i HIGHLY RECOMMEND .... and i cannot stress this enough ... i use exclusively lowers from NO-DAK-SPUD
super quality. Fantastic customer service.
www.nodakspud.com
they have almost all the modern and retro stuff you'll ever need or want.
Www.greenmountian.com has decent barrels.
Www.apexguns.com. has A1stocks. Or? They did have.
www.gunnyssurplus.com has alotta stuff. And also sarco.
I personally like the A1 stocks way better than the A2s. 5/8. Inch shorter and smoother butt pads ...they feel and
Fit better to me.
Peabody


----------



## Jim (Jul 11, 2012)

What are the basic tools you recommend to build an AR?


----------



## theyyounggun (Jul 11, 2012)

Small hammer, big flat head, a block of plastic, electrical tape, a extra person and a AR wrench is what I used. But if you want to do it easier wich cost some more money money get some good punch pins. If you have a vise you dont need a extra person. You can just put a block of wood in the vise and put it through the magwell to hold it while you are installing you parts. Its super easy to install the peices once you figure it out.


----------



## theyyounggun (Jul 11, 2012)

Post some pics once you do it!


----------



## theyyounggun (Jul 11, 2012)

I bought almost all of my parts except my bolt from midway. If you become a member you will get on there email list and get some good promo codes. Pretty often they will send out codes like $10 off $100 $20 off $200 etc... till 500. I highly reccomend Midway though for their customer service because it is excellent.


----------



## sixgun86 (Jul 11, 2012)

Almost every other month they offer $10 of $50 purchase. I'm a sucker for midway.

+1 Larry. " And thats the way it is."


----------



## theyyounggun (Jul 11, 2012)

sixgun86 said:


> Almost every other month they offer $10 of $50 purchase. I'm a sucker for midway.
> 
> +1 Larry. " And thats the way it is."


 :mrgreen: Mr. Larry has made me spend alot of that green stuff.


----------



## peabody (Jul 11, 2012)

Jim said:


> What are the basic tools you recommend to build an AR?





Action block ...brownells front sight block . Good quality punches.
Action wrench.
Quality screw drivers.
All that dont cost much. And it sure makes it alot easy.
Dont even think of working on one without action block.
U will break something. Trust me.


----------



## Jim (Jul 12, 2012)

If you guys have sepcific links to the ones you are talking about, that would be killer! Looking through the Midway Tools section, I have already more in tools than the cost of the AR when it's done. Something is wrong here! :LOL2:


----------



## peabody (Jul 12, 2012)

Jim said:


> If you guys have sepcific links to the ones you are talking about, that would be killer! Looking through the Midway Tools section, I have already more in tools than the cost of the AR when it's done. Something is wrong here! :LOL2:





Ar multi wrench shouldnt cost more than 40 bucks ?
Front sight block 20 ?
Punches 20?
Im just guessing offhand.
Action block 50?

Course I bought my tools long ago....no telling what they'll cost today.

Check out midwayusa ... Better yet call them. They will advise you on every tool youll need.
Ive used the front sight install/removal block alot . Its foolproof.
Cannot mess up the pins.
Wishes you lived closer ...ied let u borrow all mine..ied even help u build it.


----------



## sixgun86 (Jul 12, 2012)

I always bought my uppers assembled to avoid the cost of tools or going to a gun smith. 

JSEsurplus.com has great prices and a wide selection or styles,lengths, and calibers. I've bought two from them so far.. 

Top pic is a MP1522. A must have. +1. i.e. Never run out of ammo. 

Mid is a SS barrel w/ bolt chambered in 9mm on a Palmetto receiver. Their $49 blow out lower.

Bottom pic is a DPMS dissipator from JSE w/ Knights interface in 5.56 on a Noveske blemish


----------



## peabody (Jul 12, 2012)

i just dont know ...
building your own is soooooo simple .
my first AR was a clone of the model 605 dissipator .
i used a rifle gas barrel cutt down to 16 inches. opened gas port to .100
and no dak spuds partial fence lower .rock rivers two stage match trigger.
A1 stock ..it was a super simple build ...way cheaper than buying an upper.
and a whole lotta fun.
silly thing runs like a clock ..and very accurate.
peabody


----------



## peabody (Jul 12, 2012)

p.s........
ill even go as far to say ....RIFLE GAS ...ONLY WAY TO GO !!!
even cutt down barrels run perfect. if gas port is correct. try it first before u drill it out.
stoner designed the AR with rifle gas ....my opinion is rifle gas is the best system ..smoother and softer shooting.
and you dont even need the M4 cutts.
i only have one barrel thats a 16 incher. all seven ofthe others are 20 inch barrels.
the slicksides I'll puttup against any short barrel carbine..and my A1 will most likely be lighter.
mine weighs 6 pounds. yep thats it. its accurate light ..easy to handel. and looks exactly like 1967..lol
i am totally in love with A1 pencil barrels ..in one in twelve twist.
awsome performance !!!!


----------



## theyyounggun (Jul 12, 2012)

I HIGHLY reccomend the Magpul MOE stocks. They are the most comfortable that I have shouldered. 



Instead of paying $30 for pins go to the tool section at lowes and Dewalt makes some for $12 but there just not as long.


----------



## Jim (Jul 12, 2012)

theyyounggun said:


> I HIGHLY reccomend the Magpul MOE stocks. They are the most comfortable that I have shouldered.
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of paying $30 for pins go to the tool section at lowes and Dewalt makes some for $12 but there just not as long.



I live in Mass, no collapsible or adjustable stocks. They need to be pinned..... :roll: 

Im thinking Ace Skeleton or Ace Entry skeleton stock. 

And I am thinking Rifle Gas.... Who makes a good one these days?


----------



## theyyounggun (Jul 12, 2012)

Jim said:


> theyyounggun said:
> 
> 
> > I HIGHLY reccomend the Magpul MOE stocks. They are the most comfortable that I have shouldered.
> ...


I just learned something new. I didnt know there were restrictions. Yes I would go to a Ace skelton. On my next build for Three Gun im probably going to use one. Are you using a flat top or A2?


----------



## Jim (Jul 12, 2012)

Flat top, 16 inch with including muzzle break, ace skeleton stock


----------



## theyyounggun (Jul 12, 2012)

Thats gonna look good!


----------



## peabody (Jul 12, 2012)

Jim said:


> theyyounggun said:
> 
> 
> > I HIGHLY reccomend the Magpul MOE stocks. They are the most comfortable that I have shouldered.
> ...


----------



## peabody (Jul 12, 2012)

Jim said:


> theyyounggun said:
> 
> 
> > I HIGHLY reccomend the Magpul MOE stocks. They are the most comfortable that I have shouldered.
> ...





i have bought a lot of stuff from del_ton


----------



## Josh in FLA (Sep 4, 2012)

Jim said:


> And I am thinking Rifle Gas.... Who makes a good one these days?



Bringing up an older thread, but I'm new so maybe I'll get a little slack.

For rifle length I'd suggest Bravo Company Manufacturing (BCM). They offer a 20" with rifle gas and government profile barrel, M4 feedramps, 1:7 twist, and true 5.56 chambers. Great quality and customer service.

All my 5.56 AR's (14.5" carbine gas, 16" mid-length gas x2, and 20" rifle gas) are BCM, unfortunately they haven't jumped on the 300blackout bandwagon so I had to go elsewhere for that.


----------



## peabody (Sep 5, 2012)

heres one i built this weekend...digging through my scrap parts bin...i found enuff parts to build a simple AR.


----------



## peabody (Sep 5, 2012)

another picture...
..details...
rock river lower ...and added a RR two stage trigger.
upper is an A2	...but no ideal who made it..generic i guess.
barrel is a bushmaster 1/7 govt profile.
stock is a standard A2	green.
A2 green grip.
green MOE rifle length handguards.
green magpul magazine.
BCG is bravo company M16 
it was a fun hour to build it.
sweet shooter too !!!


----------



## peabody (Oct 13, 2012)

my parts box k.i.s.s. carbean....


----------



## peabody (Oct 13, 2012)

another pic


----------



## peabody (Oct 13, 2012)

one more pic


----------



## peabody (Oct 13, 2012)

look at that poor old beat up upper....


----------



## peabody (Oct 13, 2012)

last picture


----------



## peabody (Oct 13, 2012)

another build of mine


----------



## CaseyP (Oct 14, 2012)

So it is possible to build a complete AR from scratch off the internet. I want one, but wouldn't know where to begin building one. Are the any books or sites out there that focus on building one from scratch?


----------



## peabody (Oct 16, 2012)

ohh yes...super eazy to build...only thing is the lower ..you must hqve that sent to your FFL ..(gun shop )
everything else can be shipped right to your door.
all you need is a few simple ar15 tools..and a vise..
brownells and midwayusa have dvd ..that will explain everything. olimpic arms . org is a wealth of information
OA2.org

now ? what do you want to build ? i suggests getting a model 1 sales rifle kit..
or a del ton kit.. then all you'll need is a lower from your gun shop.
i like the rifles... because of the gas system..and thats how eugene stoner ment the ar to be.
smoother ..and a little more quiet.
nothing wrong with a carbean.. theres millions of them.
do you want a flattop so you can scope it ? or like me..i love the old A2s and A1s ...fixed carry handels...but that's just me. i do have a A4 flattop rifle..it has its place.
my retro is one cool looking rifle...1968 all over again.
its my hobbie..building a few ar"s ..and addictive.....lol
ask any guestions..ill help if i can.


----------

